# Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

Hallo an alle Bootsangler

Ich möchte mir für die nächste Saison nen DDR Ruderboot holen (Typ Anka GFK ca. 100 kg so um die 4,20 m lang ist es wohl) , die bekommt man ja recht günstig gebraucht.

Daran soll ein neuer 5 PS Aussenborder (2 Takter wegen Transport im Auto - soll nicht am Boot bleiben)

nun hab ich die Qual der Wahl , nämlich 3 Bootsliegeplätze zur Auswahl.

Kosten- und Handlingsmäßig würde mir aber der am weitesten entfernteste gefallen da mein Schwiegervater der Verwalter dort ist :vik:.

nun zur Hauptfrage:

Dieser Bootsliegeplatz wäre ca 7 km vom Angelgebiet (Hafen und angrenzende Seen) entfernt. Was meint ihr, wielange würde ich jedesmal mit dem Boot unterwegs sein um an den Angelplatz zu fahren. Hauptstecke ca. 6 km ist die Elbe.

kann man sicher nicht ganz genau sagen, aber so in etwa vielleicht?

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Hi,
mit dem Boot kommst du mit 5 PS nicht in Gleitfahrt so das du über ca. 9- 12 Km/h nicht hinaus kommen wirst.
Solltest doch Gleitfahrt schaffen macht das Boot dann so um die 25-28 Km/h.
Was solls , nutze die Strecke bis zum Angelrevier zum schleppen , der Weg ist das Ziel .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Allerangler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

|kopfkrat schätze mal |kopfkrat ne halbe-dreiviertel Std. mit vollschub  


Bin ab und zu von Neustadt mit den Kleinbooten unterwegs , die haben auch 5 PS ,und ich schätze mal das es ungefähr hinkommen müßte #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Wieso 2 Takter wegen Transport im Auto ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Die Frage wäre ja eher, was schafft eine Anka mit 5PS Motor?!
Der Rest ist dann ein einfacher Dreisatz


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wieso 2 Takter wegen Transport im Auto ?



Ich denke mal wegen der Lage. Einen 4t Motor kann man nur in gewissen Positionen hinlegen. Zu dem sind es ja doch ein paar KG Unterschied.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Wenn ich mit meinem Boot (muss noch 2 Jahre warten bis ich mehr als 5Ps nehmen könnte) brauche ich vom Hafen bis zum Fehmarnsund auch ca. 30min bis 45min (sind ca. 7Km, vielleicht etwas mehr) Maximalgeschwindigkeit ist 12Km/h, jedoch wenn ich ordnetlich Rückenwellen habe bin ich für ein paar Sekunden viel schneller ^^


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Wizard2 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

wegen dem motoröl des 4t das auslaufen könnte bei liegenden transport.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> wegen dem motoröl des 4t das auslaufen könnte bei liegenden transport.


 
Dieses Gerücht ist blanker Unsinn ...
warum hält es sich so grausam hartnäckig? 

jeder 4takter hat eine Seite, auf die man ihn legen darf ...

ich fahre meinen 4takter schon Jahre 1000de km quer durch Europa |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieses Gerücht ist blanker Unsinn ...
> warum hält es sich so grausam hartnäckig?
> 
> jeder 4takter hat eine Seite, auf die man ihn legen darf ...
> ...


 


Stimmt, mein Mercury F5M hat auch eine extra Seite zum hinlegen. Und ein Außenborder von 5Ps wiegt nicht allzuviel, wenn man sieht wie viel einer mit 20 Pferdestärken auf die Wage bringt... ( musste meinem Vater manchmal helfen bei seinem Boot)


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

@ Prignitzer_Junge

Hi,
wenn du dir einen 2 Takter zulegen möchtest ist Eile geboten , die Händler verkaufen nur noch Restbestände da neue 2 Takter ( ausgenommen E-Tec ) nicht mehr produziert werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> jeder 4takter hat eine Seite, auf die man ihn legen darf ...


Man siehe auch das Bild was ich angehängt haben


----------



## Blauzahn (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> Dieser Bootsliegeplatz wäre ca 7 km vom Angelgebiet (Hafen und angrenzende Seen) entfernt. Was meint ihr, wielange würde ich jedesmal mit dem Boot unterwegs sein um an den Angelplatz zu fahren. Hauptstecke ca. 6 km ist die Elbe.
> 
> kann man sicher nicht ganz genau sagen, aber so in etwa vielleicht?
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

*7 km = 30 - 45 Minuten*,
je nach Wind und in der Elbe natürlich Strömung.
Ich nutze im Urlaub (Müritzgebiet) sehr oft die von dir beschriebene Kombination - Anka + 5 PS Mercury 2-Takter -
Gleitfahrt ist definitv nicht drin !
Aber zum Angeln optimal, da wendig und notfalls kann man auch mal Rudern, wenn einem z.B. der Sprit ausgeht |uhoh: 

René


----------



## Waldemar (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

hallo prignitzer junge,

mich würde mal interessieren ob diejänigen die hier angaben gemacht haben, auch ne anka mit nem 5fer haben.
ich bin u.a. anka-fan. hab mitlerweile die dritte.
ich fahre auf ruhigem wasser mit ner pinnenverlängerung auf der mittelsitzbank sitzend und meinem gerödel bei ruhigem wasser ca. 14-16 kmh mit gps gemessen.
dran hab ich im moment einen yamaha 2-tackt mit 4 wasserpferdchen u. eibautank.
mit zwei leuten gehts dann runter auf 11-12 kmh.
auf der ostsee mit wellen von hinten den wellenberg runter gehts auch schon mal kurzzeitig mit 20 kmh.
aber dass ist ja für dich nicht so relevant.
viel spass mit deinem böötchen.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo prignitzer junge,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob diejänigen die hier angaben gemacht haben, auch ne anka mit nem 5fer haben.





Blauzahn schrieb:


> .....
> Ich nutze im Urlaub (Müritzgebiet) sehr oft die von dir beschriebene Kombination - Anka + 5 PS Mercury 2-Takter -
> Gleitfahrt ist definitv nicht drin !
> Aber zum Angeln optimal, da wendig und notfalls kann man auch mal Rudern, wenn einem z.B. der Sprit ausgeht |uhoh:
> ...



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bait-Jerker (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Du solltest den Aspekt der Sicherheit nicht vergessen. Ich würde Dir den Liegeplatz empfehlen, der am nächsten an Deinen Angelplätzen liegt. 5 PS sind nicht viel und bei schlechtem Wetter (aufziehendes Gewitter) kann der Rückweg gegen den Strom (Fliessgewässer) verdaaaaamt lang werden. Die Anka sind sehr schwer und liegen recht tief im Wasser und mal eben ans Ufer fahren und an Land ziehen, vergiss es! Das klappt kaum zu zweit, wenn man dann schon mehrere Minuten Regenfahrt hinter sich hat.

Ich will Dir nicht die Lust an Deinem Gespann nehmen, aber vielleicht einen Denkanstoß liefern. Ich habe solche Erlebnisse hinter mir. Daraufhin gab es sofort ein neues Boot mit 60 PS...


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Hui so viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit 

@ Udo561 
Schleppen ist bei uns leider nur mit Muskelkraft erlaubt, sonst wäre es natürlich eine Möglichkeit.

................

Ich glaube das ist mir zeitlich zu viel, dann muß ich ja schon 1 1/2 Stunden einrechnen für hin und zurück, das ist nicht so optimal. Dann wirds wohl ein Liegeplatz von den anderen beiden, die sind direkt in dem gewünschten Gebiet. Haben nur Ihre Nachteile, bei dem einem ist ein Bootsverein wo man den Steg nur über nen kleines Ruderboot als Fähre erreicht und bei dem anderen muß man mit seinem Gerödel (und Motor) direkt durch die Terasse einer gutbesuchten Gaststätte/Cafe latschen :q

Werde dort aber mal nach fragen. 

Das mit dem hinlegen der 4-Takter ist ja interessant, ich dachte man darf Sie nicht legen. Am Donnerstag fahr ich nach Berlin zur Bootsmesse/Angelwelt da werde ich mich mal anständig informieren bei den Motorenherstellern, vielleicht wird es ja dann doch nen 4Takter je nach Gewicht, denn der muß ja so ca. 3 mal die Woche zum Boot geschleppt werden  

@Bait-Jerker

Ja da hast du Recht, ich hatte auch nicht mit so langer Fahrtzeit gerechnet. Mehr PS sind leider wegen fehlendem Bootsführerschein nicht drin. 

@all 

würdet Ihr denn nun auf jeden Fall zu nem 4-Takter raten, oder was genau für Nachteile hat denn eurer Meinung nach nen 2-Takter. Wie gesagt soll es zum Angeln sein, kein Fahrspaß oder Wasserski ;-) und wenn ich nun den Liegeplatz im Hafen nehme bin ich in strömungsarmen Bereichen unterwegs.

Danke euch allen schonmal für die hilfreichen Antworten

Daniel


----------



## Waldemar (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Bait-Jerker schrieb:


> Die Anka sind sehr schwer und liegen recht tief im Wasser und mal eben ans Ufer fahren und an Land ziehen, vergiss es! Das klappt kaum zu zweit, wenn man dann schon mehrere Minuten Regenfahrt hinter sich hat.
> .


 
die ddr ankas die ich kenne wiegen so um die 75 kg.
die zieh ich mal locker alleine an land.
weil sie so gut zu händeln sind, sind sie auch so beliebt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Moin!

Da Ihr nur von Hand schleppen dürft halte ich einen 4t Motor für nicht notwendig.
4Takter sind schwerer, teurer und brauchen teure Wartung. (aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung...)

Um einfach nur zu seinem Angelplatz zu fahren, zu ankern und zu angeln reichen 2t vollkommen aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

also ich warte meinen Mercury fourstroke Bodensee 5 PS nicht und habe ihn noch nie gewartet, nur einmal Öl ablassen und auffüllen ... läuft wie am ersten Tag;
schwerer ist er auch nicht unbedingt, kommt auf das Modell an und ob man integrierten Tank haben will oder nicht.

Aber wenn man mal woanders hinfahren will, wird es in Zukunft wohl interessant:
In manchen Nachbarländern plant man wegen Umweltbestimmungen den 2Takt zu verbieten ...


----------



## Bait-Jerker (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Soll ja verschiedene Varianten geben. Und die hier wiegt einiges mehr. "Leider" haben ich vergessen nachzuwiegen, als 5 cm Wasser drinnen stand und Außenboarder und Angelsachen ihr übriges beitrugen.
Ich finde bei einem Fahrtweg von ca. 7 km sollte man auch das bedenken, vor allem wenn Alternativen (Liegeplatz) bestehen!


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Hi,
ich schleppe auch mit einem 2 Takter , ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Die Drehzahl liegt je nach Gebiet bei 750 - 950 U/min. und der Motor verrusst nicht und läuft sauber rund.
Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um einen 30 PS Motor und beim schleppen tanke ich ein Gemisch von ca.  1 : 80 , sonst 1 : 50 .
Mein Motor läuft jetzt schon 6 Jahre und weit über 350 Stunden ohne Probleme .
Ein 2 Takter braucht auch so gut wie keine Wartung , ab und zu mal ein paar neue Zündkerzen , Getriebeölwechsel und bei mir nach 5 Jahren war der erste Impeller fällig.
Gruß Udo
ps. immer nett die Gerüchte vom 2 Takter Verbot zu lesen ;-))


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Ich glaube ich werde dann doch wirklich, wie geplant bei einem 2-Takter bleiben. Ist ja auch etwas günstiger im Preis. Mercury steht in der Wunschliste ganz oben.

@Udo561

dann werd ich mich auf der Messe mal schlau machen, wo es denn noch welche zu ergattern gibt, habe mich schon gewundert bei den Onlineshops , das die ganzen Listen bei den 2 Taktern leer waren, jetzt weiss ich warum  

wie muss ich denn den Sprit mischen? Normalbenzin oder Super undwat muß da dann mit rein. Leider haben Sie hier alle Zapfsäulen mit Gemisch so nach und nach demontiert. Keine Trabbis mehr unterwegs.

und eine Frage hätte ich gleich noch dazu, Langschaft oder Normalschaft für das geplante Boot?

PS. ich hab als Kind schon in den Ankas geangelt, ich finde sie einfach optimal dafür, deswegen solls auch wieder so eins werden, auch wegen der Robustheit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde dann doch wirklich, wie geplant bei einem 2-Takter bleiben. Ist ja auch etwas günstiger im Preis. Mercury steht in der Wunschliste ganz oben.


 
Welche Argumente haben dich jetzt davon überzeugt? |kopfkrat #h


----------



## gründler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

.......


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

@Toni_1962

Ich hab mal bißchen verglichen

- Gewicht auch wenns nur wenige kg sind
- von der kostenintensiven Wartung der 4-Takter hab ich schon öfter gelesen.

was spricht deiner Meinung nach für den 4 Takter? ich habe da noch keine Erfahrung und bin für gute Ratschläge dankbar.

ich muss ja auch davon ausgehen ,vielleicht keinen Mercury 2 Takter mehr zu bekommen. Im Netz ist echt nix mehr so richtig zu finden. Dann wird unser Bootshandel hier sicher auch keine mehr beim Hersteller bekommen oder was meint Ihr?

Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Hi,
wichtig ist das du TCW3 Öl benutzt , extra für AB Motoren 
Dieses Öl verbrennt bei niedrigeren Themperaturen die ein AB üblicherweise hat besser.
Natürlich geht zur Not normales Roller, Rasenmäher oder was auch immer für ein Öl auch , aber damit schadest du aber deinem Motor und der Natur.
Normalbenzin reicht vollkommen aus.
Kannst auch einen führerscheinfreien 6 PS Motor nehmen , da gibt es bei http://www.elwis.de/ eine Liste der Motoren die du ohne FS fahren darfst.
Ich bezweifele aber das du noch einen neuen 5 PS 2 Takter findest , es gibt nur noch ganz wenige Händler die Restbestände auf Lager haben.
Gruß Udo
ps. hier direkt der Link der Führerscheinfreien Motoren 
http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Dann nimmt man halt einen Gebrauchten. Man bekommt gute 2t Motoren dank dem 
4t Hype doch mehr oder weniger hinterher geschmissen. Und dank der einfachen 
Technik sind diese Motoren auch nur schwer kaputt zu bekommen.

www.boote-forum.de ist da ein guter Anlaufpunkt für seriöse Angebote oder Gesuche.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

dann werd ich auch mal nach einem Gebrauchten schauen, nicht zu alt, dann sollte man ja nicht allzu verkehrt machen, wenn Sie so wartungsarm sind, wie ihr sagt.

und was für einen benötige ich Langschaft oder normal, wo liegt der Unterschied.

@Udo561

die Liste werd ich mir mal anschauen, und in meine Suche dann einbeziehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Unter Unterschied ist wie der Name schon sagt die Länge des Schaftes. 
Also die Entfernung Schraube-Motorblock. 

Für ein einfach Ruderboot wie die Anka sollte ein KS (Kurzschaft) locker reichen.


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> und was für einen benötige ich Langschaft oder normal, wo liegt der Unterschied.



Sorry, ich kenne das Boot nicht , der Unterschied liegt einfach in der Länge vom Schaft , aber da wird dir sicher noch jemand antworten der diese Boot/Motor Kombi fährt.

Kurzschaft und Normalschaft sind dasselbe: Schaftlänge 15" bzw. 38,1 cm.

Langschaft: Schaftlänge: 20" bzw. 50,8 cm.

Ultralangschaft: Schaftlänge  25" bzw. 63,5 cm. 


Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Vorteile meines 4takters:

- nicht schwerer als + 2 kg (je nach Modell natürlich)
- leiser Motor
- sehr ruhiger Lauf
- rust fast nicht
- kein Gemisch (hat zumindest mich bein 2takter immer doch gestört)
- umweltfreundlicher
- Bodenseezulassung 
- zukunftssicherer wegen Umweltgesetzen
- etwas wirtschaftlicher (Verbrauch)

und

- wie gesagt, auch nie gewartet bisher (außer Öl nachfüllen)und kenne viele, die es ebenso machen wie ich: nie warten |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vorteile meines 4takters:
> 
> - nicht schwerer als + 2 kg (je nach Modell natürlich)



Hi ,
na ja , beim 5 Ps Mercury sind es schon 5 KG Unterschied ,
bei meinem 3o PS Mercury Lightning macht das schon 27 KG die ich gegenüber einem 30 PS 4 Takter einspare #6
Aber natürlich hat so ein 4 Takter auch Vorteile , man muss da selber entscheiden was besser zum Boot, Fahrgebiet und Einsatzbereich passt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> na ja , beim 5 Ps Mercury sind es schon 5 KG Unterschied ,
> bei meinem 3o PS Mercury Lightning macht das schon 27 KG die ich gegenüber einem 30 PS 4 Takter einspare #6
> Aber natürlich hat so ein 4 Takter auch Vorteile , man muss da selber entscheiden was besser zum Boot, Fahrgebiet und Einsatzbereich passt.
> Gruß Udo


 
Es geht dem TE um einen 5 PS -Motor  ...

der kg-Unterschied ist kleiner, wenn man z.B. einen 2takter vergleicht, der einen integrierten Tank hat

die schenken sich im Gewicht nicht viel ....


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kenne das Boot nicht , der Unterschied liegt einfach in der Länge vom Schaft , aber da wird dir sicher noch jemand antworten der diese Boot/Motor Kombi fährt.
> 
> Kurzschaft und Normalschaft sind dasselbe: Schaftlänge 15" bzw. 38,1 cm.
> 
> ...



Beim Anka reicht ein Normalschaft, hatte mein 5er Tohatsu 2takt (baugleich Mercury)auch.

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Die Elbe hat eine durchschnittliche Fließgeschwindigkeit von 3-4km/h. Wenn das Anka nicht in Gleitfahrt kommt, sondern nur Verdrängerfahrt macht, dann läuft es ca. 8-10km/h. Dann brauchst du für 7km stromauf ca. 1,5h.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Prima Leute ihr habt mir heute echt weiter geholfen, besonders bei der Auswahl des Liegeplatzes.

dann werde ich jetzt im Winter mal nach Boot und Motor Ausschau halten.

Am Donnerstag auf der Messe werd ich mich mal mit den Herstellern unterhalten, wie es mit der Wartung aussieht. Und hier mal im Bootshandel nachfragen, was so eine Jahresinspektion kosten würde.

danke euch für die nette Hilfe

Daniel


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Wer macht denn bei einem 4takter 5 PS Motor hier Jahres-Inspektionen? #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Ich habe es gemacht. Mittlerweile sind ein paar Ponys und ein paar Zylinder dazu gekommen


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich habe es gemacht. Mittlerweile sind ein paar Ponys und ein paar Zylinder dazu gekommen


 
Solche Inspektionen sehe ich ein #6


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Elbe hat eine durchschnittliche Fließgeschwindigkeit von 3-4km/h. Wenn das Anka nicht in Gleitfahrt kommt, sondern nur Verdrängerfahrt macht, dann läuft es ca. 8-10km/h. Dann brauchst du für 7km stromauf ca. 1,5h.



Also das Anka mit nem ordentlichen 5er 2 Takter macht gefühlt schneller auch gegen den Strom als 8-10 km/h

Leider werd ich s dieses Jahr GPS technisch nicht mehr messen können.


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Das mit dem Strecke machen vergesst mal mit 5Ps ....
Mit einem 3m Boot bei wenig Strömung ist das ja Ok aber auf der ELBE ???? Mit 5 Ps ??? |kopfkratDa die "Anker" sehr schlechte gleit Eigenschaften hat wird das wohl kaum was .Habe meine "Big Anker " auf der Issel mal mit 6Ps gefahren und war froh wieder in den Hafen gekommen zu sein .
Jetzt habe ich es mit 20Ps versucht geht so , macht unbeladen car.45-50Kmh.
Bilder im Profil


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Tja manchmal fühlt man Sachen, die lassen sich physikalisch garnicht erklären.

So ist das mit den Gefühlen.

Fakt ist das ein Boot mit 4m Wasserlinie in Verdrängerfahrt 9km/h läuft. Die Geschwindigkeit über dem Wasser verändert sich gegen den Strom auch nicht, nur die V über Grund.

Ich bin jetzt ein paar Jahre mit so einem kleinen Boot auf der Elbe unterwegs gewesen und war froh, dass es bei uns Gezeitenwechsel gibt, die dich den Fluß rauf und planbar wieder runter drücken.


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Strecke machen vergesst mal mit 5Ps ....
> Mit einem 3m Boot bei wenig Strömung ist das ja Ok aber auf der ELBE ???? Mit 5 Ps ??? |kopfkratDa die "Anker" sehr schlechte gleit Eigenschaften hat wird das wohl kaum was .



Sehe ich komplett anders, 5 PS und Elbe sollte bei normalen Wasserstand und Strömung kein Problem sein auch mal Strecke zu machen.



Tim78 schrieb:


> .Habe meine "Big Anker " auf der Issel mal mit 6Ps gefahren und war froh wieder in den Hafen gekommen zu sein .
> Jetzt habe ich es mit 20Ps versucht geht so , macht unbeladen car.45-50Kmh.
> Bilder im Profil



:q Das würd ich aber doch zu gerne mal GPS Technisch sehen zumal die Big Anker kein reiner Gleiter sondern eher Verdränger ist.*

Dann auf 50 Klamotten zu kommen mit 20 Pferdchen #r

*sogar lt. Aussage eines polinischen Herstellers dieses Types


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fakt ist das ein Boot mit 4m Wasserlinie in Verdrängerfahrt 9km/h läuft. Die Geschwindigkeit über dem Wasser verändert sich gegen den Strom auch nicht, nur die V über Grund.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt ein paar Jahre mit so einem kleinen Boot auf der Elbe unterwegs gewesen und war froh, dass es bei uns Gezeitenwechsel gibt, die dich den Fluß rauf und planbar wieder runter drücken.



Ja kann sein, aber ...ich weiss nich...irgendwie hat ich das Gefühl das es schneller war....kann aber auch ein Irrtum sein.

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Wenn man ein bißchen geschickt die Buhnenfelder ausfährt, dann wird man auch flotter, weil dort die Strömung geringer ist, aber das ist gehupft wie gesprungen, weil dann der Weg länger wird. Mit einem leistungsschwachen Motor fährt man natürlich so eng als geht am Ufer entlang, weil dort die Strömung deutlich gebremster ist. Dann geht es auch schneller, wenn man nicht irgendwo gegenfährt.


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Denke das wir über zwei unterschiedliche Boote Reden . Meine ist auf jeden Fall ein Halbgleiter wie man auf denn Fotos erkennen kann . Da ich kein Geschwindigkeitsgeber montiert habe was auch zu erkennen ist sind meine Geschwindikeiten per GPS gemessen .Allerdings um korrekte werte zu erhalten war ich auf einem See da hab ich dann wahrscheinlich rückenwind gehabt:m


----------



## schrauber78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

@Tim Ich hab mir grad mal dein BigAnker angesehen und es sieht weit größer und schwerer aus als die DDR-Anka.


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Denke das wir über zwei unterschiedliche Boote Reden .



#6 Nene ist schon das Boot, schickes Ding übrigens.

Aber ist schon n Hammer die Geschwindigkeit... aber warum nich.

Gruss


----------



## schrauber78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

http://images.google.com/images?hl=de&um=1&sa=1&q=anka+boot&btnG=Bilder-Suche&aq=f&oq=&start=0 so sieht eine Anka aus.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Das Boot was ich meine ist eine "ANKA" wie auf den ersten beiden Bildern von schrauber78 seinem Link

von unten sehen die so aus (der Verkäufer hat es aber falsch geschrieben, die Boote heissen ANKA)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelkahn-Ruderboot-Anker-4_W0QQitemZ270488321509QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item3efa5c3de5

Das Boot BIG Anker von Tim78 ist ein völlig anderes


Daniel


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Der Verkäufer "SHB Boote" hat mir meins auch verkauft .Stehen noch ein paar umbauten an dann wird es schon gehen .
Zum Vertikalen sind die Sitze noch zu flach und vorne kommt noch ne Plattform rein .Vielleicht fliegt auch noch der Steuerstand da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber der nimmt so viel Platz|kopfkrat
ps. Habe gerade gesehen das auf einen der Bilder noch der 6Ps Evenrude montiert ist,also kein Gelaber oder so . Für Fießende Gewässer an dem Boot einfach zuwenig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Moin!

@ Toni

Nur das wir uns richtig verstanden haben, auf mein Yamaha F6B habe ich zu jährlichen Wartung gebracht. Das lückenlose Checkheft war bei Verkauf (was ja bei mitwachsenden Boot durchaus mal passieren kann  ) nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen.

Genau so ein Checkheft bekommt/hat auch der neue nur sind hier die Kosten ein bissl höher... :r


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

@Torsk_NI

Wenn ich den Wiederverkaufswert meines Motors  mit und ohne Scheckheft vergleiche, auf den evtl. niedrigeren Wiederverkaufpreis die jährlichen Inspektionskosten aufrechne, dann schenkt sich das gegeseitig nichts.
Ich denke, wir reden hier um eine oder sehr wenige Tankfüllungen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Der "Lütte" hat Benzin verbraucht? :q


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*



Prignitzer_Junge schrieb:


> Kosten- und Handlingsmäßig würde mir aber der am weitesten entfernteste gefallen da mein Schwiegervater der Verwalter dort ist :vik:.
> nun zur Hauptfrage:
> Dieser Bootsliegeplatz wäre ca 7 km vom Angelgebiet (Hafen und angrenzende Seen) entfernt. Was meint ihr, wielange würde ich jedesmal mit dem Boot unterwegs sein um an den Angelplatz zu fahren. Hauptstecke ca. 6 km ist die Elbe.



ich glaub das wird dir auf Dauer keinen Spaß machen #d
warum dann nicht die Variante als leichtes Trailerboot ohne Liegeplatz und dann mal eben die Ecke da hingefahren ?
so leichte Boote bekommt man doch oft problemlos überall ins Wasser - vor allem wenn man den Motor schnell mal runter nehmen kann ...
da juckest du am Tag 2 Std hin-, und her, verfährst den Sprit als die Zeit dann besser mit Angeln zu verbringen |kopfkrat


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Stecke macht man mit 5 PS Aussenborder*

Hallo Jörg

ja ich bin auch fast soweit, nen kleinen Sliptrailer zu kaufen und ne Garage zu mieten, dann kann ich beide Slipanlagen nutzen wann und wie ich will (sind beide kostenlos). Kostenmäßig wirds wohl auch günstiger, wenn ich Garage mit den Liegegebühren Sommer/Winter vergleiche.

Zumal wie oben erwähnt die Liegeplätze jede Menge Nachteile haben, und dann sollen se auch noch 80 Cent pro Tag je Boots-Meter kosten. wären dann glatt mal 96 Euro im Monat bei der 4 Meter Anka. Kann auch sein, das Dauerlieger weniger zahlen, weil das die Besucherpreise sind. Aber denke mal unter 50 Euro wird da nix laufen. Und die Garagenpreise hier liegen zwischen 20 und 30 Euro ist schon ein Unterschied. Muß ich nur eine finden die lang genug ist, damit das Tor auch zu geht :vik: 

Vorteil: ich bin flexibler und kann den Motor auch richtig festschrauben und am Boot lassen.  

Daniel


----------

